# 1964? Western Flyer Buzz Bike



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 13, 2019)

Looking for some help from the muscle bike experts.  I only have this one photo... may buy the bike on Saturday.  Going by the photo, is this a '64?    Did it have fenders originally?  Thinking about buying it for my nephew who turns 7 soon.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 16, 2019)

Dave, that does look like an early model, but if I had to guess it would be a 1965 or later. The bike is Huffy made, and it will have a serial number on the non-drive side dropout. They start with the year manufactured, then a letter code for the location where is was made. Something like 5H would be 1965, made in the Huffy plant in Celina, OH.

It would be a great bike for your nephew!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks, I'll check it out! I did get the bike... $80 bux, I guess not too bad.


----------



## rustycrank (Dec 30, 2019)

I had the same exact bike in girls version, believe it was 67?


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out! I did get the bike... $80 bux, I guess not too bad.



Score! That thing is super cool. I’ve come down with a little Muscle Bike Fever lately. Unfortunately,  all my nieces and nephews are too big for me to rationalize hoarding kid’s bikes. So I dragged a 24” Schwinn home to Hawai’i from Seattle so I can build a man-child Stingray. Ha. I’ll come say hi the next time I visit my sister in Cheney! FYI. Bikes fly free to Hawai’i on Alaskan Air.  
   Aloha, Steve.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 5, 2020)

Beach Bum III said:


> Score! That thing is super cool. I’ve come down with a little Muscle Bike Fever lately. Unfortunately,  all my nieces and nephews are too big for me to rationalize hoarding kid’s bikes. So I dragged a 24” Schwinn home to Hawai’i from Seattle so I can build a man-child Stingray. Ha. I’ll come say hi the next time I visit my sister in Cheney! FYI. Bikes fly free to Hawai’i on Alaskan Air.
> Aloha, Steve.




Hi Steve!  Yes, please stop by for a visit!


----------

